# Post shave lotions



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Can you recommend me some post shave cream, balm or lotions for sensitive skin.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

This, non greasy, doesn't sting and soothes the skin straight away. Use it on my face and on my bonce when I Bic it


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

+1 :thumb:


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

johnsons baby lotion


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

This is what I use.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Proraso pre/post shave cream, lovely cooling sensation after and a great skin scream


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

acg1990 said:


> Proraso pre/post shave cream, lovely cooling sensation after and a great skin scream


I was gonna say this too. I love the cooling feel on these muggy warm days.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the nivia sensitive one. I also have Clinique too.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

acg1990 said:


> Proraso pre/post shave cream, lovely cooling sensation after and a great skin scream


My favourite too.

Gonz.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nivea one is good, I'm on my second bottle. My fav is L'Oreal Men Expert post shave gel (think that's what it's called). It soothes a lot better, you use a lot less and it moisturises very well.


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/men-s-skincare_cod62000604iq.html


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> This, non greasy, doesn't sting and soothes the skin straight away. Use it on my face and on my bonce when I Bic it


This and thee normal nivea post shave balm are really good

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Tom Ford post shave balm, smells to good too


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

I can't say for after lotions but I use a brand called men-u. I have really sensitive skin and riding a motorbike caused me no ends of trouble under my chin from the straps. I was given a set of the shaving cream, tea tree face wash and synthetic brush for Xmas about 10 years ago and until I grew the beard it never let me down. I was able to shave every other day easily. Wash with the face wash first, use the cream with the brush and hot water and then I would rub in some of the wash on the sensitive areas after. It had a great cooling effect due to the tea tree and menthol. The stuff is so cheap I can get it from my local wholesalers for £10 a bottle and they'll last 3 months. Lookfantastic do them now for ridiculous prices, I introduced my barber to them a few months ago and he's converted

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Saw the Nivea in Asda yesterday for £3 a bottle :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

By far the best I've ever used is from Professor Blighty, he makes it himself and I buy it directly from him. He's a hard mad to find, but he frequents certain shaving forums and its sometimes available on eBay.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> By far the best I've ever used is from Professor Blighty, he makes it himself and I buy it directly from him. He's a hard mad to find, but he frequents certain shaving forums and its sometimes available on eBay.


Could you post a link if you find one ?

Gonz


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Could you post a link if you find one ?
> 
> Gonz


Ive just done some digging and he's not currently in business, which is a shame.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Clinique Post Shave soother for my sensitive Chevy Chase. By far and away the best I've used :thumb:


----------

